# Wondering will size be an issue for me going through BMQ and so on?



## *CDN*StalkingRicco (16 Jun 2005)

Well i'm new to all this and i was wondering if my size will be an issue. I am 5"5 128pds i' ve been trying to gain weight but at the same time stay in good shape,i have no problem with pushups or situps, or running but just wondering will i stand out more for be smaller then most? im joining the reserves (infantry) and i am 16.

                    Thanks in advance!


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Jun 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31047.0.html

Already being discussed over there!


----------



## ryan fitzy (19 Jun 2005)

i would not worry about your size to much, just try your hardest. its not the size that counts its how you use it- push your self at basic and when you feel you cant do any more push even harder, i am 5' 6" 125lbs and i felt the same way- I'm great with the sit ups push ups and the running, and i couldn't gain wait if you strapped it to my back, my basic is Aug 23 reg forces Arty Field , I'm really looking forward to it, so like i said just try hard and you will do fine, it wont be as hard as yo think,


----------

